# Quick Links



## msmofet (Sep 5, 2011)

My Quick Links drop down from my control panel has stopped dropping down.

(It works from the top of this page)


----------



## msmofet (Sep 5, 2011)

Now hey are working. Very strange.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 6, 2011)

Computers seem to have a life of their own sometimes.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 6, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Computers seem to have a life of their own sometimes.


 
The basis of many a good movie


----------



## msmofet (Sep 6, 2011)

pacanis said:


> The basis of many a good movie


 Ghost In The Machine


----------



## Timothy (Sep 6, 2011)

msmofet said:


> My Quick Links drop down from my control panel has stopped dropping down.
> 
> (It works from the top of this page)


 
The cross-coding that is embedded within the multitude of codets and upgrade packages are sometimes very, very complicated. The first issue upgrades and modifying packets are quite often flawed with tiny mistakes. 

Your machine may have had a minor update to one of your software packages that made the drop-down code in part of the vBulletin software misfire.

Quite often, when something like this happens, a "Restart" on your PC will fix it by finishing an upgrade or acquiring one.

Sometimes it can be something as simple as an out-of-order function call that is fixed within 24 hours of the first edition.

Software coding is what makes developers like me happy and most other people crazy. The PC is our bread and the coding is our butter.

I'm glad your menu bar is behaving now!


----------



## Janet H (Sep 7, 2011)

msmofet said:


> Now hey are working. Very strange.



Did you put quarters in ???






Timothy said:


> Your machine may have had a minor update to one of your software packages that made the drop-down code in part of the vBulletin software misfire.
> 
> *Quite often, when something like this happens, a "Restart" on your PC will fix it by finishing an upgrade or acquiring one.*



Yup - what he said 

Glad it's working now


----------



## Claire (Sep 7, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Computers seem to have a life of their own sometimes.



I firmly believe that my last printer was haunted.  I'd order it to print, and zilch, nothing, nada, rien.  Then once I was walking by the printer at something like 3 a.m., and it suddenly started printing something I'd tried to print at around noon the day before.  Startled the heck out of me.  Happened a few other times before I called computer guy and updated my entire system.


----------

